# Tinkerbell's Hive Fleet Yacumama



## Tinkerbell (Feb 19, 2008)

I have at last caught the bug of 40K in the form of Nids. After a couple of false starts with Orks and Space Wolves I have found what I was looking for.

This has pleased Vash no end, but he has also read the new codex and he didn't like what he saw :laugh:

He had hidden away a large number of models that were in need of a bit on Tinks attention and as soon as I saw them I so excited I couldnt wait to get started.

Vash has kindly given me the following:

13 x Termigaunt
20 x Spinegaunt (made up this way from previous codex)
2 x Biovore
24 Hormagaunt
3 x Carniflex
9 x Warrior
21 x Genestealer
8 x Ripper swarm

As for colour scheme I have decided to stay away from the colours I have used on my HE. So its bony cream for the bodies, (same as Vash TK) the Chitin plates are vermin brown brought up to blazing orange.

I chose the name Yacumama which is a female South American sea monster 50 paces long which is said to suck up any living creature within 100 paces. This I thought would be quiet fitting for a Hive Fleet.

I started with spinegaunts as Vash had already done the prep work, and I really dont like prep work


----------



## Maligant (Mar 27, 2011)

I like the colour scheme, and I love the mottled look that some of the claws/hooves have.

Interesting name. Did you alreayd know about the monster, or did you do a bit of reserachinto mythical beasties? I think if I started a 'nid army, I would be tempted to call it something daft like "Hive Fleet Loch ness Monster" (painted tartan, of course) or "Hive Fleet Kielder Rabbit" (hmm... red and yellow?)... but that's just me.


----------



## Tinkerbell (Feb 19, 2008)

The hooves won't be staying that colour sorry just didn't get round to painting them yet. Still a lot more work to do on them.

As for the name, did some research and I particularly wanted a female so Yacumama was perfet. Did think about lock nessey but painting tartan would be a nightmare


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Looking very good, the only thing is that you've missed the fifth plate on his head. Other than that it looks good.


----------



## Tinkerbell (Feb 19, 2008)

I went back and painted the plate I missed will hopefully get atleast one finished this weekend so watch this space.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good so far Tink! I hade a bunch of spine guants left over from the last edition as well, but I took the plunge and broke all the arms off and replaced them with Devs, just a better option all around even if the spine guants look better. Keep up the good work! I love watching new Hive Fleets crop up!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing these finished!

I think the orange + bone is really working, and this gaunt is gonna look great once all the little details are picked out!

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## Tinkerbell (Feb 19, 2008)

So I have managed to get some more of my test mini done and am really pleased with the contrast. Thankfully there is not a lot left to do on him, and hopefully I should get a bit quicker. 

Let me know what ya think 
C&C always welcome.











Tinks


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

The colour scheme looks good. Look forward to seeing your furst unit completed.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I really like your color scheme Tink! The carapace is really nicely done! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I agree with Midge the carapace is lookin' excellent. The orange and bone is really striking with the highlighting and shading done.

I feel like it could use another color . . . maybe a faint fleshy color washed over the recessed areas with the striations. Something that shows off a little of the exposed Tyranid insides that peek through.

A unit of these little fellows will definitely look smart on the table!

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## BearingTheWord (Feb 8, 2010)

Looking Awesome! Have a bit of rep =)


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Those are going to look really nice! The colors are not too overbearing to each other and still contrast just enough to stand out. Looking forward to seeing more! +rep.


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

very nice mate, nice colour scheme and good carapace effect keep it up.


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Tink, well done on a brill colour scheme and welcome to the Hive Mind!

ZE


----------



## Tinkerbell (Feb 19, 2008)

So as promised I have got 5 Spinegaunts down just 15 to go. Also made a start on a Warrior hope to have 12 of these.

Anyway C&C welcome as always.










The warrior has had just one of the many washes he will have to get the desired effect.


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

I really dig how much care and attention you give to each of your little troopers and that to me shows great dedication and concentration. The colour scheme itself is really gritty and organic and works really well. +rep and i'm looking forward to seeing you do more of this force.


----------



## Tinkerbell (Feb 19, 2008)

So today I have been busy and finished off the first warrior. I was surprised how quick I managed to get him done which is a good thing as there are gonna be quite a few of these.

Also I have nearly finished 5 more Spinegaunts much to Vash's disgust.

Please let me know what you think.


----------



## Maligant (Mar 27, 2011)

Looking great Tink. How long do each of those gaunts take you to paint?


----------



## Tinkerbell (Feb 19, 2008)

It's taken me 5 days to do 6 models . A couple of hours each day for the spinegaunts. And 4 hours today on the warrior. Tomorrow I hope to get 5 more spinegaunts finished and start on two more warriors.

Thanks for the rep

Tinks


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Everything is looking fantastic Tink! I really like the blending on the Gants carapace. The orange looks great and is not overpowering which can happen easily. I must say that I am extremely jealous as the rate that you are turning these guys out..... It takes me absolutely forever to get models done. Keep up the good work!


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Nice work Tink. These models look horridly evil, the stuff of nightmares. 

I am lso jealous at your painting rate. Can I drop some models off for you to whip up in your spare time? :laugh:

Have some rep for the great work.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Great job. Keep up the good work, even if it's the Tyranids. heh.

/hugs his Space Wolves


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Beautiful Nids Tink! + Rep

Looking forward to seeing more of them painted!


----------



## Tinkerbell (Feb 19, 2008)

I have been busy this morning and got 5 more Spinegaunts done, 2 warriors with the flesh done and the first stage of the carapace.

Here is some pics of the nids i have done today. Unfortunately the pics don't do them justice must have caught the sun at a bad time.

Not sure how much I will get done tomorrow as need to give one of the spaniels a hair cut as off to a show on Monday and its also my mums birthday so will need to spend some time with her.


----------



## Maligant (Mar 27, 2011)

Isn't so much the sun, just looks like some of the nids are in their own shadows, that's all. the way my painting table is set up, they're usually in MY shadow when I'm trying to take pics...

Still, yours are looking ace as usual, though, shadows or no.

And duncha just hate it when parental units get in the way of hobbying?

... Oh Hells... I just remmeber I invited mine to come over tomorrow... somebody hide me!


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

I love the look of these 'nids - one of the best schemes I've seen [so much so, that it's gone in my "must borrow / steal that idea one day" bookmark folder].

+rep for that alone, and for giving me some _very_ pretty miniatures to look at of an evening!

My one little niggle is the base - personally, I'd go for a colour that would provide more of a point of contrast to the models. Something very dark like a grey or black, or something very bright, like snow or very vivid grass...just something to ponder! :grin:


----------



## Tinkerbell (Feb 19, 2008)

aquatic_foible said:


> My one little niggle is the base - personally, I'd go for a colour that would provide more of a point of contrast to the models. Something very dark like a grey or black, or something very bright, like snow or very vivid grass...just something to ponder! :grin:


I totally agree but the reason I have done the bases the way they are is because Vash told me to :washim: and I generally do as i'm told.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Tinkerbell said:


> I totally agree but the reason I have done the bases the way they are is because Vash told me to :washim: and I generally do as i'm told.


Makes me sound like a most unreasonable sod that,
our games table will be that colour so it seemed fitting. ( Local GW tables are also mainly a similar colour.)


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Viscount Vash said:


> Makes me sound like a most unreasonable sod


I thought you where :laugh: But Cute nids Tinker! My Frogs will be happy to join forces with them to eat all those annoying Boss Vash Troops! I mean er.....Planets....ya...


----------



## Jormungandr (May 11, 2011)

I love the blending youve done, ive just realised how basically ive done my 'nids, and ive had them for a few years now, heheh.

Looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## Tinkerbell (Feb 19, 2008)

Alas I have finished three warriors and am really pleased with the speed I am able to get these done. 

I would have got more done but started on my May entry of HE Lorthern Sea Guard, however my heart is not in them as I want to paint nids, also the models aren't that great from the IoB box. I have not yet made a decision whether to change my Army Choice as I know once I change there is no going back.

Anyway enough of the chat and on with the pics.

I look forward to hearing what you think.


----------



## Go0se (Apr 14, 2010)

These are looking ace, i really like the carapace! Have some rep!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking great Tink! I absolutely love the colors you have chosen for your hive fleet. My only comment is that the Warrior in the last picture, in the middle in the back, looks like the carapace isn't quite as dark as the other two. Like the wash is lighter. On the two in the front the deep recesses of both the carapace and the skin are very dark and provide a lot of contrast to the bright orange colors. The guy in the back just doesn't seem to match the other two in the amount of contrast between the shadows and the highlights. May just be the photos but its what I noticed so I thought I would point it out. Keep up the good work as your Nids look fantastic!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

These are looking great! I think the highlighting and shading on the is really nicely done, the transitions have a very smooth/soft feel. You maintain a really satisfying amount of contrast within and between each color. It all adds up to supple and deadly looking tyranids!

Take that Tron-Neon-Highlights!

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## Tinkerbell (Feb 19, 2008)

Not Managed to get much painting done this month but did manage 5 Genstealers done.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking awesome Tink, really like the colors.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Stealers look very good!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice looking Stealers Tink!


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Absolutely brilliant Tink. The colors, the shading, the posing, all of it. I've always held a special interest in Nids but never got 'round to working some up. With inspiration such as this, I just may. Keep up the epic work.


FFX


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

The stealers look really good.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Where are the pics of that fex from the painting challenge?? I came to give rep lol.


----------



## Arcticor (Mar 19, 2011)

Kinda random, but what size brushes do u use? I think the problem with my nids is that im using one brush size for everything, and it gets really sloppy. and im also just impatient


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Lovely work on the nids. Have to admit though i was happy to get rid of mine. Not because i don't like them but that they needed updating to the new dex and i am so tired of painting hordes(my traitor guard make me miserable enough) I just couldn't face them. They look like they will be spectacular on the tabletop. Just an aside the 'I allways do what I am told' bit did not ring true with me. Maybe it is my suspicious nature, or maybe it is because i am married. Not sure......


----------



## Tinkerbell (Feb 19, 2008)

I thought it about time I updated my plog.

After getting as new puppy she has kinda drawn my attention away from the nids. As you can see she is V V cute.










Anyway I have managed to get some Genstealers done for the painting challenge.

Also here is my Carnifex that I realised I hadn't posted 

























The Genstealer unit



















Another motivator was my birthday present from Vash my first Forge World Model










Winged Hive Tyrant :so_happy:


----------



## Tinkerbell (Feb 19, 2008)

Arcticor said:


> Kinda random, but what size brushes do u use? I think the problem with my nids is that im using one brush size for everything, and it gets really sloppy. and im also just impatient



I use about 5 different brushes from very fine detail to flat dry brush



troybuckle said:


> Where are the pics of that fex from the painting challenge?? I came to give rep lol.


Please see above sorry its now added :biggrin:


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

That Carnifex is amazing. Also, is the puppy a Brittany?


----------



## Tinkerbell (Feb 19, 2008)

Minizke1 said:


> That Carnifex is amazing. Also, is the puppy a Brittany?


Thanks

No she is a Welsh Springer, we already had 3 but I wanted another. She is now 5 months old


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking good Tink. That FW model is going to look pretty epic when you paint scheme on it. Happy (late?) birthday as well!


----------



## apidude (Nov 10, 2010)

Good to see you back, Tink. I like your Carni.

....the pup is cute as well. Blast! Did I just flush my Real Man image by using the word "cute". .....

...HANDSOME dog, Tink. Extremely well rounded and well groomed animal. Looks like a rather mischievous and energetic and intelligent beast.

There! Did I recover?


Anyway, as always I like your style.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

+rep for the carnifex and the puppy. If my missus sees that picture I'm screwed, she'll want to get a third one.

EDIT: Third dog, that is. We've only the one pet carnifex.:wink:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Nids are looking good Tink! Looking forward to seeing the Hive Tyrant.


----------



## Tinkerbell (Feb 19, 2008)

Khorne's Fist said:


> +rep for the carnifex and the puppy. If my missus sees that picture I'm screwed, she'll want to get a third one.
> 
> EDIT: Third dog, that is. We've only the one pet carnifex.:wink:


Unfortunately I have 4 of each now, i need the carnifex to keep the spaniels in order or is it that i need all 8 to keep Vash in line. :rofl:


----------

